# Grands ensembles (ensemble)



## elenanito

¡Hola! Quería preguntar si alguno conoce alguna traducción para esta palabra, se refiere  a un conjunto de viviendas de las que se empezaron a construir en los 60  en las banlieus de las ciudades. Es que creo que no tiene una traducción concreta ni en español ni en otras lenguas. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola elenanito:

Creo que de forma general se llamarían: urbanizaciones.

Pero es cierto que "urbanización" no es exclusivo para representar los edificios grandes, pueden ser conjuntos de casas particulares o adosadas.

Quizás "bloques de edificios" se aproxime más.

A ver qué sugieren los demás.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

la traducción literal sería "grandes conjuntos" como tu bien dices.."se refiere a un conjunto de viviendas....."


----------



## chics

Una manera frecuente de referirse a esas viviendas es algo del tipo "grandes bloques de hormigón", donde tal vez tendrías que añadir más cosas, como "de los suburbios" o "de la periferia/las periferias de.../periféricos".


----------



## yserien

Si pero eso es un sentido figurado, se trata de traducir una frase, pienso yo..


----------



## elenanito

Si, ya se a que se refiere, pero creo que es como yo pensaba, que no existe una traducción exacta, una o dos palabras como en frances.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

También pienso que _urbanización_ en español remite a la idea de edificios y de otros servicios (parque, piscina, club social...) que no tiene _grand ensemble_ en francés sobre todo que ahora las urbanizaciones que se construyen son de chalets y uni-familiares adosados. 

Esta expresión acuñada en los años 60, en paralelo con _citée dortoir_ evoca un _paysage_ urbanístico pobre que ofrece una pésima calidad de vida.
No tengo solución para la traducción y quiza tengamos que precisar: _urbanización de torres y barras_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

*citée dortoir = ciudad dormitorio*  

En Cataluña, al menos, utilizamos _torre _como sinónimo de _chalet_ y segunda residencia. Por eso proponía _bloques._

Elenanito, también puedes añadir algo de lo que decías al principio, "construcciones típicas de los años 60", "mala calidad", "suburbio".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

Muy interesante, Chics, tu aportación: no tenía ni idea. Así que además tenemos que ver la región. 
(On n´est pas sorti de l´auberge)

Por curiosidad:
¿Te refieres a la "mansiones" descritas por autores como Mendoza? ¿en la parte alta de la ciudad?


----------



## chics

¿La torre? No ¡qué va! 
Es un chalet, sé que los franceses por _chalet _os soleis imaginar mansiones con su piscina particular y todo eso, pero para nosotros es una segunda residencia, aunque sea un pisito en la playa.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias, Chics.


----------



## chics

Cintia&Martine said:


> Por curiosidad:
> ¿Te refieres a la "mansiones" descritas por autores como Mendoza? ¿en la parte alta de la ciudad?


 
Eso son las _casas señoriales_.  

O _residencia señorial_, también, pero entonces podría ser un _vil _piso.


----------



## Gévy

chics said:


> ¿La torre? No ¡qué va!
> Es un chalet, sé que los franceses por _chalet _os soleis imaginar mansiones con su piscina particular y todo eso, pero para nosotros es una segunda residencia, aunque sea un pisito en la playa.


 
Nooooooooooooooooooo, nosotros los Franceses no tenemos esta visión. Esta descripción del chalet se da en España, no en Francia.

Un chalet es una casa típica de Suiza y los Alpes en general, con un ala del techo más larga que la otra, de piedra con forrado de madera. Ves que no tiene mucho que ver con mansiones, y de piscina nada, ¡qué frío ! 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Aaaaah

Bueno, yo sabía que los franceses se sienten decepcionados cuando un catalanito, al fin, les enseña orgulloso su chalet... ¡era eso!


----------



## pixma

chics said:


> ¿La torre? No ¡qué va!
> Es un chalet, sé que los franceses por _chalet _os soleis imaginar mansiones con su piscina particular y todo eso, pero para nosotros es una segunda residencia, aunque sea un pisito en la playa.


 
¡Caray, Chics! ¡Qué cosas tan extrañas cuentas! Por lo que yo sé, al menos en el cuadrante noroeste de la península (León, Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria...), nunca se le llama _chalet_ a un piso. Por aquí seguimos con el sentido más tradicional de la palabra... Y con torre nos referimos a una edificio muy alto en relación a su planta, sin más.

Pero bueno, raro es el día en el que no se aprende algo nuevo...

Un saludo.


----------



## Nikem

Hola, encontré en un glosario "conjunto de bloques de viviendas" como traducción de "grand ensemble":
http://www.acta.org.es/index.php?option=com_joodb&view=catalog&Itemid=87&limitstart=34750
y
www.acta.es/glosarios/urbanismo-f.pdf

Y si miramos las imágenes de google, hay algunas batsante ilustrativas: http://www.google.com.ar/search?q="...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1920&bih=842


----------



## totor

*Nueva pregunta*​
¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Creo que alguna vez consulté algo similar, pero no lo puedo encontrar.

Sea como fuere, me pregunto si podrá traducirse 'grand ensemble' como 'gran urbanización'.

Lamentablemente no tengo mucho contexto para darles, porque el concepto sólo figura tres veces (que transcribo) como didascalia en uno de los guiones cinematográficos de Guy Debord:

"Grand ensemble" d'architecture récente.

Devant un «grand ensemble» de la région parisienne, une petite fille solitaire fait tourner un manège.

Grand ensemble de néo-maisons.


----------



## swift

Creo que se refiere a esto:





> grand ensemble. Forme abrégée de plan de grand ensemble.
> 
> Roy, André. Dictionnaire général du cinéma. Quebec: Fides, 2007.





> Définition
> ((Plan dans lequel la)) caméra embrasse un paysage.
> Note
> Le plan de grand ensemble embrasse avec le recul le maximum du décor, il sert à situer géographiquement ou panoramiquement l'action, à préciser les circonstances générales de lieu et de temps.
> 
> plan de grand ensemble


En cuanto al tratamiento cinematográfico de los _grands ensembles_ urbanos, tal vez te interese echar un vistazo aquí: LES GRANDS ENSEMBLES PAR LE CINÉMA . Mémoire de Recherche .


----------



## totor

No, José.

Debord no está indicando un plano específico, sólo está diciendo lo que se debe mostrar en ese momento:


totor said:


> Devant un «grand ensemble» de la région parisienne, une petite fille solitaire fait tourner un manège.


Por ejemplo


----------



## swift

¡Ah! Es cierto, ahora caigo en el segundo ejemplo que pusiste. Lo siento, pero igual queda la definición de _grand ensemble_ en la jerga cinematográfica para futuras referencias.


----------



## Paquita

¿No te cuadra "bloque de viviendas"?
¿Qué nombre le das a esto "grand ensemble" - Google Search ?


----------



## swift

¿Quizá se podría hablar de _grandes bloques habitacionales_, _grandes complejos urbanísticos_ o _grandes bloques de viviendas_?


----------



## totor

Si


Paquita said:


> bloque de viviendas


es esto, tu sugerencia es perfecta, Paquita.

Y las opciones de José, también.

Gracias, queridos, ahora tengo para elegir .


----------

